# RV Camps in Mexico



## borisyjessi (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

We will be moving to Mexico at the end of the year in our RV and plan to travel for 4 months all around Mexico before settling down in AGS. We have just about everthing set up, plans in place, etc. I have spent over a year searching the internet for RV Campsites for us to stay in as we tour the country, with little results. We have even emailed the government "concierge" and they only gave us a pathetic little list of RV camps in Baja and Cancun. If anyone has any recomendations on places to stay and RV Camp in Mexico please let me know.

Any other tips on RVing in Mexico are also welcome 

A few of our destinations:
Zacatecas, Aguascalientes, Leon, Guanjuato, Irapuato, Puebla, Veracruz, Catemaco, Villahermos, Campeche, Felipe Carrillo Puero, Chetumal, Tuxtla Gutierez, Oaxaca, Huanjuapan de Leon, Cuernavaca.....


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

If you have not bought Mike and Terri Church´s book on camping in Mexico, the planning is just beginning. Search "rollinghomes" and the Church´s book, available in bookstores and online. Without a doubt, the best money you will ever spend in this journey.


----------



## borisyjessi (Jul 26, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> If you have not bought Mike and Terri Church´s book on camping in Mexico, the planning is just beginning. Search "rollinghomes" and the Church´s book, available in bookstores and online. Without a doubt, the best money you will ever spend in this journey.


Thank you. I have that book in my ebay wishlist. I will order it right away!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Also check the RVing in Mexico and South America messge board. Not a lot of activity now because of off season but ask and/or check the archives

RV.Net Open Roads Forum: RVing in Mexico and South America


----------



## borisyjessi (Jul 26, 2011)

sparks said:


> Also check the RVing in Mexico and South America messge board. Not a lot of activity now because of off season but ask and/or check the archives
> 
> RV . Net Open Roads Forum: RVing in Mexico and South America
> 
> ...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like you're headed down the east side. I live on the west coast


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like you're headed our way since Catemaco is on your list. Undoubtedly one of the best RV parks in Mexico. I have lived here 3 years now and my little RV is always ready to travel. I have driven to half of your locations so if I can answer your questions please feel free to PM me or email at sunnyvogler at yahoo.com. Many that visit us here in Tepetapan RV park stay much longer than planned and a few like me never plan to leave. Safe travel and adventure in your trip. Looking forward to meeting you here.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

My favorite city on the Gulf coast is Catemaco ...., Veracruz city is a great place but no truck (RV) traffic allowed from around 5 am until midnight . It is posted and I think I am close on the times. 
Be sure to buy Church´s book, in fact buy 2 and I´ll buy one from you if you pass through town. I don´t know what type of rig you will be taking but plan on 200 miles a day, don´t push too hard and spend a couple days at nearly every stop.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

sparks said:


> Also check the RVing in Mexico and South America messge board. Not a lot of activity now because of off season but ask and/or check the archives
> 
> RV.Net Open Roads Forum: RVing in Mexico and South America


 To be honest, I could never recommend rv,net. Way too much drama and it seems the support for Mexico RVing is the last thing on their minds. mexicorvforums.com is a civil place and works at promoting the RV industry in Mexico. That is my opinion.


----------



## borisyjessi (Jul 26, 2011)

sunnyvmx said:


> Looks like you're headed our way since Catemaco is on your list. Undoubtedly one of the best RV parks in Mexico. I have lived here 3 years now and my little RV is always ready to travel. I have driven to half of your locations so if I can answer your questions please feel free to PM me or email at sunnyvogler at yahoo.com. Many that visit us here in Tepetapan RV park stay much longer than planned and a few like me never plan to leave. Safe travel and adventure in your trip. Looking forward to meeting you here.


The Tepetapan RV Park is on the list! We have read so many wonderful things about that park and are excited to check out the area. I really appreciate your help and advice and we will be in contact shortly.

We are itching to get going and are counting down the days. At some points it feels like the end of the year is an eternity away, then I look at my to do list and realize it is very close. Ha ha ha!

Thank you,

Jessi


----------



## borisyjessi (Jul 26, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> My favorite city on the Gulf coast is Catemaco ...., Veracruz city is a great place but no truck (RV) traffic allowed from around 5 am until midnight . It is posted and I think I am close on the times.
> Be sure to buy Church´s book, in fact buy 2 and I´ll buy one from you if you pass through town. I don´t know what type of rig you will be taking but plan on 200 miles a day, don´t push too hard and spend a couple days at nearly every stop.


I will pick up a book for you- of course! We have a......wait for it..... 1986 Winnebago Elandan. Ha ha ha! We have named it our crappy camper, but we love her. It was a wedding present if you can believe that! We have spent the last 6months gutting and rebuilding the whole inside. She runs like a dream with less than 50k miles on her but shes not much of a looker. Thank you for the good advice. I had not heard about the time restraints in Veracruz, that is good to know for planning our trip.

Jessi


----------



## borisyjessi (Jul 26, 2011)

*Woodall's v Church*



tepetapan said:


> If you have not bought Mike and Terri Church´s book on camping in Mexico, the planning is just beginning. Search "rollinghomes" and the Church´s book, available in bookstores and online. Without a doubt, the best money you will ever spend in this journey.


What is everyone's opinon on Woodall's 2012 North American Campground Directory by Woodall Publications Corporation????? Is it worth the money?


----------



## borisyjessi (Jul 26, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> To be honest, I could never recommend rv,net. Way too much drama and it seems the support for Mexico RVing is the last thing on their minds. mexicorvforums.com is a civil place and works at promoting the RV industry in Mexico. That is my opinion.


oooo yes! Thank you thank you thank you! This is exactly what we have been looking for! "400 RV Parks in Mexico and about another 100 other sites like hotels & boondocking locations that you may camp at"  thank you thank you thank you


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i have seen 2 rv parks in mazatlan.... the best one is located on a point on the beach.... i dont know the name but i know its next to playa las brujas. if you google mazatlan riu hotel and go north bound you will see it.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Balnearios (water parks) are another option that probably isn't mentioned in most RV sites or books. They may not have electric, sewer or water hookups but they do allow camping. Will have public bathrooms, showers, pools and maybe shared cooking areas.

I don't mean the larger new ones with water slides, etc ... but the older ones that are park like.

This is Las Palmas in Morelos


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

We have just re-opened the San Felipe campground a few kilometers/miles outside of the city of Oaxaca, at an altitude of over 5,000 feet. 
We have 14 sites, half with full hookup, and a bus that runs down to the city from right outside our front gates if you prefer to leave the driving to others. Great views, fresh mountain air - oh, and now for some really shameless commerce - our website
Oaxaca Camping - San Felipe del Agua Campground | Safe, secure camping with reasonable rates and breathtaking views in the cool San Felipe del Agua hills.
Come and see us!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

oaxacakate said:


> We have just re-opened the San Felipe campground a few kilometers/miles outside of the city of Oaxaca, at an altitude of over 5,000 feet.
> We have 14 sites, half with full hookup, and a bus that runs down to the city from right outside our front gates if you prefer to leave the driving to others. Great views, fresh mountain air - oh, and now for some really shameless commerce - our website
> Oaxaca Camping - San Felipe del Agua Campground | Safe, secure camping with reasonable rates and breathtaking views in the cool San Felipe del Agua hills.
> Come and see us!


Thanks for that!


----------

